# ممكن سعر المتر الطولى من ماسورة الحديد اللى فى الدرابزين



## Nsync (30 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا جماعة ممكن سعر المتر الطولى من ماسورة الحديد اللى فى الدرابزين قطرها 60 مم وسمك 2مم ... ياريت يا جماعة أى سعر حتى لو كان تقريبى ضرورى


----------



## Nsync (30 يونيو 2010)

فى إنتظار ردودكم يا اخوانى


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 يونيو 2010)

خش موقع شركه في اي بلد واحسب سعرها بالتقريب


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (30 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل أن أشاهد موضوعك بقليل وصلتني تسعيرة لمشروع أشرف عليه وفيه البند التالي
1-درابزين حديد مواسير 2 بوصة وسماكة 2مل مجلفن سعر المتر الطولي 650 ريال سعودي
أتمنى أن يكون الجواب مفيد لك
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / Nsync
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه لسعر المتر الطولى من مواسير الدرابزين يتم عمل الاتى:-
اذا تعذر الاتصال يأى شركة لبيع هذا الحديد يتم حساب وزن المتر الطولى من هذه الماسوره ثم عن طريق معرفة سعر حديد التسليح يتم حساب سعر المتر الطولى مع زيادة 20% عى سعر حديد التسليح فى البلد الذى انت فيه​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 يوليو 2010)

ولما ينفذ ح يجيب من وين؟


----------



## Nsync (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لردودكم يا أخوانى

بالنسبة للأخ أسامة نوراة
هل تقصد ان دلوقتى لو عندى الماسورة قطرها 60 مم والسمك 2 مم يبقى بالتالى وزن الحديد فى المتر الطولى هيطلع 1.46 وسعر الحديد فى مصر 3500 جنيه للطن يبقى سعر المتر الطولى للماسورة هو 3.5*1.2*1.46= 6.13 جنيه ؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
اذا كنت تسال عن سعر الماسورة الخام بطول 6 متر فإليك الأسعار


حديد اسود قطر 2 بوصة السعر 75 ريال
حديد مجلفن قطر 2 بوصة السعر 105 ريال
حديد ستانلس استيل قطر 2 بوصة سمك 1.25 مم 240 ريال
اما اذا كنت تسال عن سعر الدرابزين بالمتر الطولى مقاسا على الميل ومحمل على السعر القوائم والفلانشات والأكواع واكسسوارات التركيب والدهانات فالأسعار السائدة كما يلى


درابزين حديد اسود سعر المتر الطولى 220 ريال
درابزين حديد استانلس استيل سعر المتر الطولى 650 ريال
مع ملاحظة ان الحديد المجلفن غير مستخدم فى اعمال الدرابزينات نظرا لصعوبة اللحام فى الحديدي المجلفن وصعوبة معالجتها بعد ذلك
ارجو ان تجد ما يفيدك فى اجابتى هذه واى سؤال فيما يخص اعمال الحديد فانا تحت امرك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (2 يوليو 2010)

nsync قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لردودكم يا أخوانى
> 
> بالنسبة للأخ أسامة نوراة
> هل تقصد ان دلوقتى لو عندى الماسورة قطرها 60 مم والسمك 2 مم يبقى بالتالى وزن الحديد فى المتر الطولى هيطلع 1.46 وسعر الحديد فى مصر 3500 جنيه للطن يبقى سعر المتر الطولى للماسورة هو 3.5*1.2*1.46= 6.13 جنيه ؟


سعر قطاعات الحديد لا يتم حسابه بهذه الطريقة لأن المواسير والقطاعات المفرغة هى قطاعات مسحوبة على البارد وهى أغلى من القطاعات المدرفلة على الساخن وسعر الحديد المذكور فى المشاركة هو سعر حديد التسليح ولكن سعر الحديد القطاعات يختلف وبامكانك ايضا الاتصال المباشر على اى من تجار الحديد لتسمع السعر بنفسك


----------



## Nsync (10 يوليو 2010)

يعنى معقولة مافييش حد عارف سعر المتر الطولى هيبقى بكام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (10 يوليو 2010)

nsync قال:


> يعنى معقولة مافييش حد عارف سعر المتر الطولى هيبقى بكام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يعنى هو المعقول ان تكون كل هذه الردود غير كافية وانك مش لاقى فيها الاجابة عن سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس gamal (17 أبريل 2011)

وزن مظلات الديزل 0(يعنى المتر المربع وزنه كام ) ضرورى ولو في رسم او صور تنفيذية للمظلات


----------



## مهندس سمير (18 فبراير 2012)

في مجال المقاولات ولعمل درابزين من التيوبات خلي سعر المتر الطولي 60 دينار اردني شامل كل شيء والله يوفقك


----------



## لاميييس (21 نوفمبر 2016)

اليكم مجموعه متنوعه من اعمال الحديد والاستانلس
http://decor-ksa.com/
https://decor-ksa.com/doors-gallery/
https://decor-ksa.com/laser-railings/


----------



## م/احمد راشد (29 نوفمبر 2016)

سعر المتر الطولى 54 جنيه مضري


----------

